# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  LF Bot all areas for Diablo 2 R

## DeathNoiZe

Hey anyone know a good bot for all areas like kolbot.
I play LOD only atm, the reason is i dont find a bot to do my grail in Diablo 2 R.
When any know a good pls tell me more.

----------


## EazyLoot

https://streamable.com/ond6w5

Discord: Diablo II: Resurrected Bot

----------

